# Sword id please



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I've tried posting this in two other forums that i frequent, and of the answers that I have received (which have not been many) - only one actually makes sense to me. Then upon doing more research I started questioning that one. Could the plant below possibly be E. schlueteri?

I am basing this on a picture on page 17 in the book Echinodorus by Kasselmann. This book is only in German - I think.

Here are a few pictures:




































Submergent growth:









Possibly older leaf submergent growth:









Plantings (I trimmed off a lot of the emergent leaves, but I left a few):









I thought it was oriental when I bought it, but after getting a better look rose came to mind. But it has spots on the edge. The young growth is pink like an oriental, but after it matures a little the growth acquires its spots. I have not had the plant loong, but it has been very reactive to the light and CO2.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

It's nothing I've ever kept


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks to me like E. 'Tricolor'. Where did you get if from?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I got it from the local fish store that I usually go to for plants. They usuall get any very nice plants from their usual supplier. About once a month, they also do an order with fishvet, in order to bring in some un usual stuff. This was one of their normal plant order, but these plants were not listed on the sales content sheet. The manager and I went through every sword listed, and the others were easy to determine that was not the correct plant.


----------

